# Old Firefox Data



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

A couple of months ago I refreshed Firefox (clicking on the popup button) for faster browsing (which didn't help). It automatically created a folder 'Old Firefox Data' on the desktop. I presume this data is superfluous. Will it be okay to delete it to reduce junk files? 

Since the refresh, Firefox performance has really become rotten .. cannot think of any logical reason why. But it's all the time getting hung. I've had to give it up altogether and browse on Chrome instead, which is far better. Will it help if I uninstall and reinstall Mozilla?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you have your bookmarks PWs etc. then you can delete Old Firefox Data. Reinstalling is something you should definitely try. Go here: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/?scene=2


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay .... is it necessary to first uninstall the existing version?


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

I uninstalled / reinstalled Mozilla. While downloading something sneaked in, what looks to be another software, "Mozilla Maintenance Service." I have no idea what this is. Should I remove it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It let's updates happen automatically in the background. It is a legit Mozilla service.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

O, I see. Then I'll let it be. Thanks Corday.


----------

